
Google's Top Stories Promoted Misinformation About the Vegas Shooting from 4Chan - Firebrand
https://gizmodo.com/googles-top-stories-promoted-misinformation-about-the-l-1819053288
======
aaron695
If you are searching for “Geary Danley” after the shooting then the result you
want 99.999% would have been the 4chan article or similar.

Google gave the exact information people wanted, no? He was a meme, people
searched for the meme and got it.

They offer up no evidence that this “Geary Danley” story was brought up
incorrectly on other search terms where it would have been inappropriate such
as "shooting", "shooter", "las vegas" etc

Do we want Google to hide a meme spreading around the community?

~~~
mikeyouse
> _Do we want Google to hide a meme spreading around the community?_

How is this even a question? Of course you want them to hide the "meme" of a
man falsely accused of mass murder. Google placed the 4chan threads in the
section normally reserved for news.

~~~
aaron695
So exactly why are you searching for "Geary Danley"? Are you interviewing him
for a job next week? Randomly sat on the keyboard?

Or like everyone who is searching on him you want more information.

Which is, it's from a 4chan thread, the exact information you'd be looking
for. The source.

As more reputable news sources get on board with alternate stories on the name
they will displace the 4chan article for searches on the exact name, as should
happen.

Until then you are hiding the narrative and the stories origin.

So no, in a educated, free society I don't want things hidden from me. I can
decide for myself if 4chan is reputable as a news source.

